# Who's a Hotty?



## Bloodstone Press (Jun 8, 2004)

In the Olsen twins thread, Darkness mentioned someone he thought was pretty hot. I thought about posting a similar message, but then decided that would amount to a hijacking of the thread. So, I'm starting this discussion: 

 Who's a hotty in your book? I'm not talking about "oh she's/he's cute" or "yeah, he/she looks nice." I mean who is so hot that if you met them in person you'd be speechless - or at least stunned. please no more than 3 names. 

 For me, its a hard call to make but 2 would be girls that have been on Law and Order. 

 Jill Hennessy is just too much. Especially after seeing her in a few interviews. She's not only hot, she's got a great personality. I watch her new show (Crossing Jordan) just because she's in it. 

# 2 would have to be Angie Harmon (see the pic below, couldn't find one that would allow a direct link)  (AKA  Abbie Carmichael on Law and Order ). A little too tall for my taste, but that voice is magical. And she worked on Batman Beyond, lending her sexy vocals to one of the characters. 

#3.... Hmmm..... don't know. I'll get back to you on that one.... J-lo maybe... but I think she might not be very smart.... Maybe Kathy Ireland.... but she's not too bright either....   

 So how about you? Who do you think is a "10" in the book of hotties? 
(note: don't say "my wife/husband" unless you are going to post a pic   )


----------



## Darkness (Jun 8, 2004)

Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> In the Olsen twins thread, Darkness mentioned



 Me? Here? I didn't even post to that thread. 

By the way, folks, let's keep _this_ thread tasteful, in case it needs to be said.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Jun 8, 2004)

Doh! 

 That was Hand of Evil, not Darkness.... sorry about that. 

 Guess I was too excited!  



> By the way, folks, let's keep this thread tasteful, in case it needs to be said.




 Yeah. This isn't an open call for pigishness. Its supposed to be a light discussion about what different people find attractive.


----------



## Trainz (Jun 8, 2004)

The geek in me likes her very much.

But I didn't watch that Boston Public (?) show. I want to see her in something else. I guess she didn't want to be type-casted.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2004)

Vin Diesel...very attractive and a gamer to boot.


----------



## Hida Bukkorosu (Jun 8, 2004)

Kiera Knightley
Sarah Polley
Natalie Portman


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 8, 2004)

Jessica Alba
Rebecca Romijn(-Stamos? heard they split up)
Kiera Knightley


----------



## Chunklets (Jun 8, 2004)

Hmm, out of a truly enormous field...

Brody Dalle
Courtney Love
Milla Jovovich

I could go on...


----------



## Capellan (Jun 8, 2004)

Hida Bukkorosu said:
			
		

> Kiera Knightley




The one and only reason I will sit through the upcoming "King Arthur".

For my own original nomination, Eliza Dushku.

And on behalf of every woman I know, Sean Connery.  Yes, still.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 8, 2004)

Have to say I'm not getting this whole Kiera Knightley thing. Ew.

But number one is forever Maggie Cheung. Dear lord. Sigh. Hm.
After that, hm. I mean, we're talking totally knocking one's socks off, right?

See, that's the problem. Once Maggie shows up, pretty much every other actress goes right out the window.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 8, 2004)

Liv Tyler.  And this was before she was even in LotR, she was still hot then too.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 9, 2004)

1) Kate Beckinsale 
2) Keira Knightley 
3) Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jun 9, 2004)

Jennifer Connelly from the _Rocketeer_...

Mmm...  Jennifer Connelly...


----------



## Trainz (Jun 9, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Have to say I'm not getting this whole Kiera Knightley thing. Ew.
> 
> But number one is forever Maggie Cheung. Dear lord. Sigh. Hm.
> After that, hm. I mean, we're talking totally knocking one's socks off, right?
> ...








I don't know... she looks like an Asian Cher...

*shivers*

BTW, you never did get back to me about that D&D game. Email me (link to me in the Planet Ten website banner below).


----------



## Trainz (Jun 9, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> Jennifer Connelly from the _Rocketeer_...
> 
> Mmm... Jennifer Connelly...








Now THIS I concur. She was awesome in Dark City.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2004)

I'd say I'm the Anti-hottie. Meaning...well if there's hot there's unhot like me.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 9, 2004)

I've got a thing for Liz Hurley.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 9, 2004)

Dana Owens(a.k.a. Queen Latifah)
Lisa Kudrow

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 9, 2004)

There's something about Estella Warren. Dunno what it is, but it's there.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 9, 2004)

Kelly Hu is exotic...
Brooke Burke from E! Wild On
Kate Backinsale


----------



## Sniktch (Jun 9, 2004)

I've got a thing for Japanese pop star Isoya Yuki.  She's just stunning, and can sing, too


----------



## Henry (Jun 9, 2004)

Victoria's Secret Catalog Models.

All of 'em.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2004)

Forget Maggie Cheung!  How'z about that Maggie Smith?  Grrr-baby!


----------



## dreaded_beast (Jun 9, 2004)

Off the top of my head -

Women:
Jennifer Connely
Jessica Alba
Lexa Doig

Men: (Just because I wish I could look like them )
Brad Pitt
Orlando Bloom (Legolas version)
Johnny Depp


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 9, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I don't know... she looks like an Asian Cher...



Don't make me come over there.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 9, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Email me (link to me in the Planet Ten website banner below).



Which are you? Spiro or Rene?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 10, 2004)

You know, there are plenty of attractive actresses out there... but I don't think I could name three that fit the criteria of the thread.

So I'm just going to call 'Maria Bello', and leave it at that.

-Hyp.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 10, 2004)

Jennifer Connelly, but I'm going to go with her in the little-seen Mulholland Falls.  And if Jennifer Connelly fans don't know why I'd pick that one then I suggest you rent it immediately.  Heh heh.

 Runner-up?  How about Naomi Watts.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 10, 2004)

Winona Ryder is hotness. Especially in Beetlejuice when she was closer to my age. Oh, Winona Ryder...she is soooooooo hot...


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jun 10, 2004)

Emilie Dequienne(Marianne from Brotherhood of the Wolf).
Alizee(a French singer).

*drools over both the European hotties*

And the chick from Flogging Molly.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 10, 2004)

Virginia Madsen


----------



## RichCsigs (Jun 10, 2004)

I don't know why, but everytime poker player Annie Duke is on TV, I turn to butter.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 11, 2004)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Emilie Dequienne(Marianne from Brotherhood of the Wolf).




Oy vey!  I forgot that'n.  Aye, that is hotness _a la carte_ (obligatory French reference).  Scratch Jennifer Love Hewitt off my list, then...


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 11, 2004)

The absolute hottest person alive is Peter Wingfield. Compared to him, everyone else pales.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Jun 11, 2004)

Kinda surprised she hasn't been mentioned...

Jennifer Garner

Yowsa!  

-LW


----------



## Trainz (Jun 11, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Which are you? Spiro or Rene?



Sorry... if you go to my Bio, I list "Trainz" as one of my AKA's...

I'm René.


----------



## Fate Lawson (Jun 11, 2004)

Nicole Kidman.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 11, 2004)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Alizee(a French singer).



 You're right. Total hottie. Nice voice too. Don't understand much of the lyrics, though.


----------



## Korgan26 (Jun 11, 2004)

Tiffany Campbell!!


Z


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 11, 2004)

Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> Who's a hotty in your book? I'm not talking about "oh she's/he's cute" or "yeah, he/she looks nice." I mean who is so hot that if you met them in person you'd be speechless - or at least stunned. please no more than 3 names.




Assuming you mean "of all time" and not just currently in films, I'd have to say

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 11, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Assuming you mean "of all time" and not just currently in films, I'd have to say
> 
> Audrey Hepburn



Oh, well, if you're going to do it _that_ way, my list would be

Grace Kelly
Olivia de Haviland
Audrey Hepburn


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jun 11, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Oh, well, if you're going to do it _that_ way, my list would be
> 
> Grace Kelly
> Olivia de Haviland
> Audrey Hepburn



 If we're going that way, add Marilyn Monroe to my list.  An obvious choice.

I read somewhere that by today's standards, she'd be fat.  If so, I say bring on the fat girls!


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 11, 2004)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> If so, I say bring on the fat girls!



Yeah, you said exactly that in the other thread, didn't you?  

Besides whether or not "by today's standards Monroe woudl be fat" depends on which movie of hers you're watching, doesn't it?  She seemed to vacilate by a good 20-30 pounds at times.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jun 11, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, you said exactly that in the other thread, didn't you?
> 
> Besides whether or not "by today's standards Monroe woudl be fat" depends on which movie of hers you're watching, doesn't it?  She seemed to vacilate by a good 20-30 pounds at times.



 Well hey 20 pounds or so, makes no matter.

And hey, I'd prefer a woman that doesn't snap in a strong breeze; so what?


----------



## javapadawan (Jun 11, 2004)

Number one for me, with no contest, is Rudolf Martin. He played Vlad the Impaler in a made for TV movie a few years back, and followed up with a guest appearance on Buffy as Dracula. I never really thought the word "smoldering" could be accurately applied to a person before then.

Second choice would be Johnny Depp. 

Can't think of a third right now.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd go for... hm... (in no particular order)

Laetitia Casta
Alyssa Milano (when she doesn't have short hair)
Isabelle Adjani

*head tilts backwards and drool starts to poor*

My vote would go to Johnny Depp if I were to name a guy.

AR


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 11, 2004)

Hmmm, this one is tough, but here goes...

Meg Ryan (pre-botox)
Nicole Kidman
Ali Larter


----------



## Uzumaki (Jun 11, 2004)

Ladies:

Audrey Hepburn
Grace Kelly
Judy Garland

Beautfiul _and_ classy. For the most part.

Lords:

Olivier Martinez
Johnny Depp
Jude Law
Tom Welling


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 11, 2004)

Lasses:

Marilyn Monroe
Demi Moore
HRH Princess Madeline of Sweden

Lads:

Marcus Schenkenberg
Brad Pitt
Me


----------



## Trainz (Jun 12, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> I'd go for... hm... (in no particular order)



How about Annie Brocoli ?

Now THAT'S a hottie !


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jun 12, 2004)

sick, dude, sick...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 13, 2004)

Going back, I'd say that Ingrid Bergman is far, far hotter than Marilyn Monroe and practically everyone else, too.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh, well, if we're going to include the past in this, all the great beauties of years gone by, then I'd have to say... um...

Maggie Cheung.






Good grief.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 14, 2004)

What, now the thread is having us pick guys _and_ girls?  That's much harder.

I'm afraid I won't be very imaginative on these either, because I don't pay a lot of attention to male celebrities and their relative "hotness."  But I'd go for:

Brad Pitt
Ryan Phillipe
Joshua Morrow

It's almost embarrasing that I even know who that last one is; he's a soap star on _Young & the Restless._


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 14, 2004)

OK, my picks:

Catherine Zeta-Jones
Nicole Kidman
and from "Firefly": Morena Baccarin

Can't really say about guys myself, but some of my wife's picks:

Tom Cruise
Peirce Brosnan
Bono


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 14, 2004)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Well hey 20 pounds or so, makes no matter.
> 
> And hey, I'd prefer a woman that doesn't snap in a strong breeze; so what?



More cushion for the pushin'; I've always heard.  Not that I would ever say such a thing.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 14, 2004)

Hmmm.

Female hotties include Christina Ricci, Joan Crawford and my friend Jill.

Male hotties, um, I guess Brad Pitt, the guy who played Legolas and William Shatner (by which, of course, I mean the young, virile, alien-girl-humping Kirk).


----------



## MonsterMash (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm only voting for girls, as I'm not sure how to rate guys.

Sherilyn Fenn

Gillan Anderson

Halle Berry

Actually I can agree with Barsoomcore about Maggie Cheung.


----------



## TiQuinn (Jun 14, 2004)

Liv Tyler, Jennifer Connoly, Laetitia Casta, Rachel Weisz, Alicia Witt


----------



## Trainz (Jun 14, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Oh, well, if we're going to include the past in this, all the great beauties of years gone by, then I'd have to say... um...
> 
> Maggie Cheung.



Yeah.

Hey, listen, you STILL didn't get back to me yet: ME.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jun 16, 2004)

Concerning the female gender:
1) Allison Mack, plays Chloe Sullivan on Smallville.
2) Elisha Cuthbert, plays Kim Bauer on 24.
3) Natilie Portman, plays Padme in Star Wars prequels.

As far as guys go... well, hotness thereof I usually don't think about, but...
1) John Glover, plays Lionel Luthor on Smallville. (think i got the name right)
2) Keifer Sutherland, plays Jack Bauer on 24...
3) Hayden Christensen, plays Aniken Skywalker in Star Wars prequels.

Ok... I _seriously_ didn't intend for that to happen, having everyone come from the same sources  . . . .  Maybe it's because I have a small repetoire of things I watch.  Very Honorable mentions to Ashley Judd, Connor Trineer, and the potential-to-be-hot that resides in Emma Watson. (and apologies for misspelling the names)


----------



## Sniktch (Jun 16, 2004)

Good grief - could someone please explain to me what they see in Nicole Kidman?  She's never struck me as particularly hot - mildly attractive at best.  I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so I'm wondering what everyone else is beholding


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm sorry I have to do this. After reading the title of this thread.
-------
*baby talk voice*
Who's a hottie? Who's a hottie? You are! Goood girl. Good dog.
*pats the puppy on the head*
-------

Oh and Jennfier Aniston always got my attention.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 16, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Good grief - could someone please explain to me what they see in Nicole Kidman?  She's never struck me as particularly hot - mildly attractive at best.  I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so I'm wondering what everyone else is beholding



Well, I can`t. I am not sure if I would use the word "hot", but I find her quite attractive. Maybe it´s really the beholder`s eye her. 

I don`t remember her name, but one of the girls in Roswell (Unfortunately, I never was a regular watcher of the show) strikes me as hot. (She seemed to be working in a café or bar, and were the girlfriend of one of the aliens, IIRC). Oh, I just found the name: Shiri Appleby...

Many other names were already mentioned, so I won`t bother thinking of other "hotties"  (Well, it wouldn´t be exactly "bothering"...)

As a side note:
I can think of several actors that seem to be really good looking, but I can`t tell who I would call "hottie". Maybe for most of them the term wouldn´t really fit, but I guess I had to ask a woman...

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 17, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Good grief - could someone please explain to me what they see in Nicole Kidman?  She's never struck me as particularly hot - mildly attractive at best.  I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so I'm wondering what everyone else is beholding



She a queen, she looks good, classy, elegant, she has pose and charm, she has a steely glaze and yet their is a flame of passion.  She comes across as someone who will laugh, have a good time and that will be friendly.


----------



## Celtavian (Jun 17, 2004)

*re*

My favorite hotties:
Janet Jackson
Halle Berry
Jennifer Connely (She is the only other women I could have seen playing Arwen in the _Lord of the Rings_.)

There are many, many more women I could gaze upon for long hours happily, but those are probably my current top 3. I've especially had a thing for Janet Jackson for along time. She is adorably beautiful.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 19, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> What, now the thread is having us pick guys _and_ girls?  That's much harder.




Nah, you can still do it with one list.

Charles Busch
Divine
RuPaul 





			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It's almost embarrasing that I even know who that last one is; he's a soap star on _Young & the Restless._




Almost?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2004)

Catherine Zeta-Jones
Famke Janssen
Lauren Bacall


----------



## Jaws (Jun 24, 2004)

Angie Everheart
Jennifer Connelly
Sandra Bullock


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm shocked that everyone but me has failed to mention me!







Hubba, hubba.


----------



## Kalendraf (Jun 25, 2004)

Everyone's definition of what "Hot" really means probably varies by quite a bit.  Finding oneself unable to do little more than drool in their presence is probably as good a definition as any.  Looks like most of you are picking known Movie/TV celebrities, so I'll follow suit...

Narrowing it down to 3 females is tough.  There are so many that seem hot, but here's a trio, in no particular order, to drool over

Karen Mistal  (check her out in Return of the Killer Tomatoes.  Wowza!)
Rosa Blasi  (plays a Dr. on Strong Medicine)
Nikki Cox  (main reason to watch Unhappily Ever After, now appears on Las Vegas)

Being male, I have a much harder time coming up with guys.  I'm going with the "any point in time" approach here since I think some past stars still outgun the current crop. Here's 3 that have seemed sexy to females, from what I can gather...

Sean Connery  (was and still is one heckuva a good-looking fellow.  His James Bond movies are still great)
Cary Grant  (star of many films from the 30's to the 60's.  I recommend seeing North by Northwest)
Clark Gable  (star of many films from the 30's thru the 50's.  Probably best known for Rhett Butler in Gone with the Wind)


----------



## Lost and Damned 2 (Jun 26, 2004)

Miss Knightley dressed in those wonderful dresses from Pirates of the Carabbian defined my idea of Hot....

though i do think when she's older Emma Watson will turn plenty of heads too


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 27, 2004)

Uma Thurman
http://glaurung.mordor.ch/uma/uma_124.jpg

Audrey Tautou
http://u-blog.net/madabout/img/Audrey_Tautou.jpg

I can't explain why, really.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 27, 2004)

Hmmm...  

Rosanne Arquette...  Yumm.

Monica Belluci...  Brotherhood of the Wolf.  Gotta love the prostitute-slash-vatican operative.

Isabelle Adjani.  

Christina Ricci.  Carole Bouquet.  Mia Sara.  Mila Jovovich.  Louise Brooks.

The list goes on and on, but those are the hottest.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 27, 2004)

Kalendraf said:
			
		

> Clark Gable  (star of many films from the 30's thru the 50's.  Probably best known for Rhett Butler in Gone with the Wind)



Bah, may be a distant relative of mine, actually, from before my family left the Midwest.  Possible, there is somewhat of a resemblance there... I seem to have inherited none of the irresistableness to women.  Or at any rate, if I did, my perception's too dim to pick up on it. 



			
				Lost and Damned 2 said:
			
		

> though i do think when she's older Emma Watson will turn plenty of heads too



Aye, I be believin' that as well.  Makes me feel slightly dirty saying that, but ahh well.



			
				Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Hmmm...The list goes on and on, but those are the hottest.



I see now who is definitely liking the Italian/goth type looking girls.  And nothing wrong there, uh uh.


----------



## Thief of Always (Jun 28, 2004)

A hottie for me is any girl who is smart, creative, funny, and perceptive (which is damn hard to find in Texas, who would have thunk it?).

As for celebrities...Sarah Silverman is it. She's one fine lookin' you-know-what.


----------



## Starman (Jun 28, 2004)

Hand of Evil very elegantly described why I find Nicole Kidman to be the hottest female on the planet. A close second would be Monica Bellucci.

Starman


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 28, 2004)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> Uma Thurman
> 
> Audrey Tautou
> 
> I can't explain why, really.



I'm reasonably certain you don't need to.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 28, 2004)

Monica Bellucci is the cream in my coffee. She's Maggie Cheung's best friend in the cinema of my dreams...


----------



## Qlippoth (Jul 2, 2004)

The gals:
Fairuza Balk
Gina Gershon
Ava Gardner

The guys:
Gregory Peck
Humphrey Bogart
Johnny Depp


----------



## Nellisir (Jul 2, 2004)

Ladies...
Clair Danes

Jennifer Garner

Gentlemen...
Ewan McGregor, absolutely.


Cheers
Nell.


----------



## MichaelH (Jul 2, 2004)

There are four gals that I find to be hot.

Sophie Marceau .... Braveheart/James Bond
Mariska Hargitay .... Law & Order SVU
Claudia Black .... Farscape
Lorrie Dhu .... Fox News

Err...And my girlfriend, too.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jul 2, 2004)

_Edit:  stupid computer illiteracy and hyperlinks..._ 

Ashley Judd 

Sarah-Jessica Parker

[URL=http://adorocinema.cidadeinternet.com.br/personalidades/atores/keira-knightley/keira-knightley03.jpg]Keira Knightley[/URL]

Keira's a given, but I haven't seen anybody mention the first two.  Sometimes SJP is not very photogenic, but when she has her moments (and she has a lot) she smokes.

And Ashley Judd... dunno what to say... I'm crazy about her


----------



## tarchon (Jul 2, 2004)

Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> In the Olsen twins thread, Darkness mentioned someone he thought was pretty hot. I thought about posting a similar message, but then decided that would amount to a hijacking of the thread. So, I'm starting this discussion:
> 
> Jill Hennessy is just too much. Especially after seeing her in a few interviews. She's not only hot, she's got a great personality. I watch her new show (Crossing Jordan) just because she's in it.




AND she's a twin too.

And Winona Ryder can stuff my merchandise under her blouse anytime.


----------



## GILGAMESH (Jul 2, 2004)

Chunklets said:
			
		

> Brody Dalle...




Brody....Yummmmmmmm......


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 2, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I've got a thing for Japanese pop star Isoya Yuki.  She's just stunning, and can sing, too




Doubly so, but my first choice lately is Alicia Witt, I couldn't help gaping throughout "playing mona lisa"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 3, 2004)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Sometimes SJP is not very photogenic, but when she has her moments (and she has a lot) she smokes.



I think Reese Witherspoon's like that.  Sometimes she looks hot, sometimes not.  Usually looks hot, though.


----------



## Old Fart (Jul 3, 2004)

Alyson Hannigan - Willow from BtVS
Virginia Hey - Zhann from Farscape, also in Road Warrior
Renee O'Conner - Gabrielle from XWP

Yeah, I know, I'm such a geek.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 3, 2004)

Audrey Hepburn
Audrey Tatou
Jill Hennessey


----------



## Invictikore (Jul 3, 2004)

Eliza Dushku, a goddess in my book!


----------



## evildm (Jul 3, 2004)

Being that we're sticking to 3-person lists, I'll not repeat ones that have been stated earlier that I also find attractive.  

Claire Forlani
Jewel Staite 
Elyse Sewell  (from the first season of America's Next Top Model... yes, I watched that show. )


----------



## dogboy (Jul 3, 2004)

*Faith*

Eliza Dushku is the one for me! Claudia Black is also very tasty! I was hoping
that the Faith spin-off was going to happen so I could have a weekly drool-fest, but at least there is Tru Calling. But honestly, a Faith spin-off would kick
vampire butt!


----------



## Wombat (Jul 3, 2004)

As long as I can reach a bit across the decades...

Helena Bonham Carter (but not in her current junkie-look incarnation, more the Merchant-Ivory Pre-Raphaelite look -- yummy!)
Lauren Bacall (her voice alone would make her a goddess!  Who else could handle Bogey on even terms?)
Catherine Zeta-Jones (loved her since The Phantom)

For the ladies, how about

Errol Flynn (smart, handsome, quick-witted, good with a ... sword -- pure panache!)
Sean Connery (I have yet to find a woman who doesn't like his voice)
Patrick Stewart (Intellectual, passionate, capable, and that quirky smile)


----------



## maddman75 (Jul 3, 2004)

Another for Alyson Hannigan.  And Eliza Dushku.  Season 3 of Buffy is heaven - you get Faith *and* Slutty Vampire Willow.


----------



## LostSoul (Jul 4, 2004)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> Ladies...
> Clair Danes




I dig Claire Danes, because she looks a whole hell of a lot like my psycho ex.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jul 4, 2004)

maddman75 said:
			
		

> Another for Alyson Hannigan.  And Eliza Dushku.  Season 3 of Buffy is heaven - you get Faith *and* Slutty Vampire Willow.




Eliza Dushku for sure
Charisma Carpenter for a while, though her Playboy photo's actually detract somewhat from it...
Oh, and Mila Kunis probably wins it for me.


----------



## s/LaSH (Jul 4, 2004)

Not gonna do it. Can't choose three. My brain has a 'good' setting, but apparently not a 'best' setting. (And I don't think I have a strenuous 'bad' setting either.)



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I'm shocked that everyone but me has failed to mention me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... awfully short for a stormtrooper, aren't you?

(I'm so very sorry...)


----------



## Three_Haligonians (Jul 4, 2004)

We're really surprised no one has gone for the obvious here, folks!






Or, maybe it's just his personality....






Well...maybe you have to be Canadian!

Cheers!

T and R from Three Haligonians


----------



## Invictikore (Jul 4, 2004)

maddman75 said:
			
		

> Another for Alyson Hannigan.  And Eliza Dushku.  Season 3 of Buffy is heaven - you get Faith *and* Slutty Vampire Willow.





You just can't beat that combo unless you could add Charisma Carpenter back into the mix and make her, Willow's lover....


----------



## Xath (Jul 4, 2004)

Hmm...I'm not too good of a judge of ladies, but...

Liv Tyler
Cameron Diaz
Alyssa Milano

For the guys...(in no particular order)

Orlando Bloom
Christian Coulson
Colin Firth

...it must be the accent.  I'm all for the British.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 4, 2004)

Anna Kournikova is out. Maria Sharipova is in.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 4, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Anna Kournikova is out. Maria Sharipova is in.



Blonde, pony tail, six feet tall, lots of leg, and 17 years old...and she has a million dollars!  She is hot!  

Loved the way they enjoyed aimming the camera for cleavage shots...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2004)

*1)* Amber Benson (aka Tara from BtVS).  Beautiful, smart, and someone I like more the more I find out about them 

*2)* Allison Mack.  Although more from The Opposite Sex (a damn good show that should have got more than 8 episodes) than Smallville.

*3)* Michelle Williams.  Jen from Dawson's Creek.

*4)*  Keira Knightley.  Bend it like Beckham was the film that really sold me on her 

*5)*  Maria Sharipova.  See the posts above...


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 5, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *1)* Amber Benson (aka Tara from BtVS).  Beautiful, smart, and someone I like more the more I find out about them



To this day, I can never shake off that image of her and Allyson Hannigan in one of Xander's we...weird dream. Actually, I can delete Xander from that scene.  




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *4)*  Keira Knightley.  Bend it like Beckham was the film that really sold me on her



Really? She sold me when she was a Twi'lek Jedi on _Episode II: Attack of the Clones._  Blue skin looks good on her. Sadly, not on *Hyp.* No offense.


----------



## Hida Bukkorosu (Jul 5, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> To this day, I can never shake off that image of her and Allyson Hannigan in one of Xander's we...weird dream. Actually, I can delete Xander from that scene.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? She sold me when she was a Twi'lek Jedi on _Episode II: Attack of the Clones._  Blue skin looks good on her. Sadly, not on *Hyp.* No offense.




Amy Allen was the Twi'lek Jedi.  Keira was the decoy queen in Episode 1.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 5, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Blue skin looks good on her. Sadly, not on *Hyp.* No offense.




None taken - you've never seen me in blue, so you've no idea what you're on about 

-Hyp.

Everybody's cute!  Even me!  ... but in _purple_... I'm _stunning_!


----------



## Zimri (Jul 5, 2004)

Alyson Hannigan (Willow/Michelle)
Laura Bertram (Trance Gemini from Andromeda I liked her more when she was purple with a tail)
Lexa Doig (Andromeda)

The Guys
Sean Connery
Keith Hamilton Cobb (Tyr Anisazi out of Victoria by Barbarosa , Andromeda)
ummmmmmm Mark Chance


----------



## Tarril Wolfeye (Jul 5, 2004)

Kylie Minogue
Lucy Liu
and a small italian girl with long black hair I once knew...  

I refuse to name any guys.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 6, 2004)

I think I have a little crush on Craig Parker.


----------



## CrusaderX (Jul 7, 2004)

Of all time?  Grace Kelly, no question.

Currently?  I'd go with Jennifer Garner, and from the music world, Faith Hill and Shania Twain.  I shook hands with Shania during her recent concert here and saw her live and up close, and the woman is absolutely stunning in person.

Honorable mention goes to Christina Aguilera, but ONLY during her _Mulan_ Disney soundtrack days, and definitely NOT after she slutted herself up beyond recognition.  Christina was a very pretty (and very talented!) girl who sadly turned into something quite vile.  Such a pity.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 7, 2004)

Angela Bassett and Gracy Singh.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jul 7, 2004)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Of all time?  Grace Kelly, no question.
> 
> Currently?  I'd go with Jennifer Garner, and from the music world, Faith Hill and Shania Twain.  I shook hands with Shania during her recent concert here and saw her live and up close, and the woman is absolutely stunning in person.
> 
> Honorable mention goes to Christina Aguilera, but ONLY during her _Mulan_ Disney soundtrack days, and definitely NOT after she slutted herself up beyond recognition.  Christina was a very pretty (and very talented!) girl who sadly turned into something quite vile.  Such a pity.



 I saw a cover of some magazine last night at Quick Chek; Christina went back to, well, not wholesome, but not "Superskank, away!"; she looked very elegant and definitely NOT like something you'd find lurking around the adult bookstore in the wee hours of the night.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 8, 2004)

She won't last long in that phase. She'll go back to skank mode when it's convenient.


----------



## Tanager (Jul 8, 2004)

Hard to narrow it down really, but two that spring to mind right now are:

Rita Hayworth 
Parker Posey

I'm also a big Jennifer Connely fan.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 9, 2004)

Nobody said Salma Hayek? She's my definition of a hotty.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 9, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Nobody said Salma Hayek? She's my definition of a hotty.



She used to be, but every time I think of her lately, I see her in her Frieda role ... complete with unibrow.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 9, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> She used to be, but every time I think of her lately, I see her in her Frieda role ... complete with unibrow.



I can't get over that myself.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 10, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> She used to be, but every time I think of her lately, I see her in her Frieda role ... complete with unibrow.




Missed that one. Thankfully, it sounds like.


----------



## Blue Prussian (Jul 10, 2004)

dogboy said:
			
		

> Eliza Dushku is the one for me! Claudia Black is also very tasty! I was hoping
> that the Faith spin-off was going to happen so I could have a weekly drool-fest, but at least there is Tru Calling. But honestly, a Faith spin-off would kick
> vampire butt!




Amen.


----------



## Darkmentat (Jul 10, 2004)

Ok here's my take on it.
Ladies
1. Isabella Rosallini ( classic looks like her mother)
2. Thora Birch  ( She has grown up nicely)
3. Allysa Milano ( before the whole charmed thing

For the Men my vote goes to
1. Pierce Brosnan ( should have been bond befor dalton)
2. Val Kilmer  ( Madmartagan Rules yet,and he is still the Iceman)
3. Gregory Peck ( AFI #1 on the hero list Just watch "to kill a Mocking brid" and you will understand)


----------



## pogre (Jul 10, 2004)

Marion Jones - what an awesome woman.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 11, 2004)

Zimri said:
			
		

> The Guys
> Sean Connery
> Keith Hamilton Cobb (Tyr Anisazi out of Victoria by Barbarosa , Andromeda)
> ummmmmmm Mark Chance




Yeah, baby! Yeah!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 11, 2004)

s/LaSH said:
			
		

> Not gonna do it. Can't choose three. My brain has a 'good' setting, but apparently not a 'best' setting. (And I don't think I have a strenuous 'bad' setting either.)
> 
> ... awfully short for a stormtrooper, aren't you?
> 
> (I'm so very sorry...)




I'm not short. I wear special shoes. They're the opposite of platform shoes.


----------



## Snoweel (Jul 11, 2004)

Natalie Portman, Monica Belushi and Rachel Weisz. Throw Christina Ricci in there too.

What can I say. I likes me some Jews and Italians.



			
				orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> the potential-to-be-hot that resides in Emma Watson.




The thinking pedophile's Olsen twin?


----------



## reanjr (Jul 11, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> 1) Kate Beckinsale




DING DING DING!! You win a prize for answering correctly!!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 11, 2004)

Since I've only chimed in to nominate myself (which has been seconded, BTW), I guess I can contribute a bit more:

2. Ingrid Bergman
3. Audrey Hepburn
4. Ann-Margaret

And, of course, at number 1, my wife Katrina (pictured here with my 7-year-old son Christopher):


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 11, 2004)

Salma Hayek




Mariska Hargitay




Kate Winslet


----------



## BOZ (Jul 11, 2004)

i noticed that the girl from the original japanese version of the ring (ringu) was teh hot.


----------



## collin (Jul 11, 2004)

*Top 3 hotties*

Okay, here we go . . .

1. Elisha Cuthbert (forget _24_ , rent "The Girl Next Door" when it comes out
2. Alyssa Milano 
3. Shania Twain
   

There are many honorable mentions, including Selma Hayek who has already been mentioned and seen.

-collin


----------



## Cabielle (Jul 11, 2004)

*Top 3 Picks*

Ok, created an account just to add my 3:

Females:
Carmen Electra 
Adriana Lima (Victoria's Secret Model)
Jezebelle Bond (don't ask)

Males:
Mel Gibson
Nick Lachey 
Brad Pitt


----------



## nonamazing (Jul 12, 2004)

Janeane Garofalo - Smart, funny, and politically active.
Dita Van Teese - Burlesque Babe.
Summer Glau - An almost frighteningly talented actress.

It seems we are not mentioning pornstars, or else I'd have a whole different list...


----------



## dontpunkme (Jul 12, 2004)

Natalie Portman (we all saw her in that white outfit and that backless gown in ep2 so I really needn't say more)
Eliza Dushku (wow, just wow)
Shannon Elizabeth (her falling for a Jersey boy in Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back was too good to be true)
Honorable Mention: Kiera Knightly


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 12, 2004)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> Salma Hayek



Nope. It's not working. I still see the Frieda unibrow. I know it's in my mind, but I still see it.


----------



## Snoweel (Jul 12, 2004)

Yep.

And Monster ruined Charlize Theron for me.

But I'll second Shannon Elizabeth, and grovel in the dirt for not including Britney Spears in my first post.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 12, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Nope. It's not working. I still see the Frieda unibrow. I know it's in my mind, but I still see it.



Me too...and she was naked a lot in that movie!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jul 12, 2004)

adding to my list, Kate Winslet, and Gigi Edgley.

And Athena Onnasis.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 14, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Nope. It's not working. I still see the Frieda unibrow. I know it's in my mind, but I still see it.



 Well, thanks a lot, now I do to, and I haven't even seen the bloody movie!!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 17, 2004)

Watching Spiderman 2 yesterday, I must add to this list:
Kirsten Dunst. I enjoy seeing her on screen... (I would probably also enjoy seeing her anywhere else, but the screen is most likely  )

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 18, 2004)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Kirsten Dunst. I enjoy seeing her on screen...



She's a tease, especially when she doesn't wear anything under her wet top.


----------



## Mark (Jul 18, 2004)

MichaelH said:
			
		

> Sophie Marceau




If I had to pick just one, she would be it...


----------



## BOZ (Jul 18, 2004)

hmm, the girl from braveheart?  yum.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jul 18, 2004)

*For me it's...*

Alison Goldfrapp...yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Agamon (Jul 18, 2004)

Holy crap, where to start...

Keira Knightly, Charisma Carpenter, Alyssa Milano, Beyonce Knowles, Alyson Hannigan, Bai Ling, Maria Sharipova, Kate Beckinsale, Kirsten Dunst, Halle Berry, Renne O'Conner, Avril Lavigne, Stacey Kiebler, Natalie Portman, Sarah Michelle Geller, Anna Kournakova...oh, and that cute blonde chick across the street.  

In the 'hot-but-way-too-dumb' catagory, we have: Paris Hilton, Jessica Simpson, FeFe Dobson, Liv Tyler and Cameron Diaz.


----------



## Ruavel (Jul 19, 2004)

*someone a little different...*

Sylwia Gruchala..!

yes, she's a real fencer...!
yes, she's really that hot...!
yes, she could kick my arse...! and I wouldn't complain for a moment...!


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 21, 2004)

Ruavel said:
			
		

> Sylwia Gruchala..!




I'd certainly give her right-of-way.  Women who can actually use the sword they carry, whatever it might be, are far more hot than women who just pose with them and don't know how to use them.  To quote Chop-Chop (DC Comics character): "Women who can kick my ass turn me on."

However, she's doing the sbasso stretch wrong.  The rear leg should be straight.


----------



## spectre72 (Jul 21, 2004)

Claudia Christian....

"Ivanova is always right. I will listen to Ivanova. I will not ignore Ivanova's recomendations. Ivanova is God. And, if this ever happens again, Ivanova will personally rip your lungs out!" 
Commander Susan Ivanova, A Voice in the Wilderness (part 1)

"Who am I? I'm Susan Ivanova. Commander. Daughter of Andre and Sophie Ivanov. I am the right hand of vengeance and the boot that is going to kick your sorry ass all the way back to Earth, sweetheart. I am death incarnate, and the last living thing that you're ever going to see. God sent me." 
Commander Susan Ivanova, Between the Light and the Darkness


----------



## Klaus (Jul 21, 2004)

Just to add someone not mentioned before:

Catherine Mary Stewart (The Last Starfighter)


----------



## Daedrova (Jul 21, 2004)

I was a bit taken back that the beautiful Kristen Kreuk (Lana Lang from Smallville), was not listed but mediocre Allison Mack was.
Kreuk, Monica Ballucci, Kate Beckinsale, Adriana Lima, would tie for top 4, though I could not put them in a particular order.

Also very attractive is Amy Lee of Evanescence.  Goth done right, and her voice and music are just beautiful. 
Others I find very attractive already listed- Natalie Portman, Kiera Knightly, Liz Hurley, Allisa Millano (w/ long hair).
There are definitely plenty of others that caliber, but may just not be coming to mind- or arent so famous, yet.

Oh, and nice job Ruavel, “fenceress” Sylwia Gruchala is quite lovely.

A question for those who thought so- Christina Ricci, hot?... why?    She does look good in some photos, but most I look and just think... eh... seems to be an average girl just glamoured up.  Maybe she is a bit too compact, with curves that are just not great....  too round of a face, and I have to say I don’t like her eyes.  They seem just dull, maybe droopy.  With the dark under eyeliner she just looks too drugged-out-quasi-goth, which is just bad in my book.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jul 22, 2004)

javapadawan said:
			
		

> I never really thought the word "smoldering" could be accurately applied to a person before then.



Well, if that's the criterion we're using, Jeanne d'Arc was pretty hot.

Folks have hit my lists for males and females alike.  I'd say my two unusualler choices would be Kirsten Dunst, whose funny teeth are just so endearing, and Humphrey Bogart, who makes being homely oh so sexy.

Daniel


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 22, 2004)

spectre72 said:
			
		

> Claudia Christian.




And she's a Rennie.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 27, 2004)

As I watch reruns of Sliders on Sci-fi: Kari Wuhrer


----------



## BOZ (Jul 27, 2004)

yes - definitely an understated hotty.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 28, 2004)

Daedrova said:
			
		

> I was a bit taken back that the beautiful Kristen Kreuk (Lana Lang from Smallville), was not listed but mediocre Allison Mack was.



I'm not surprised. Many prefer blondes.

I accept all kinds of hotties...


----------



## BOZ (Jul 28, 2004)

i don't prefer blondes   (i don't find them unattractive though, mind you).  there's just something a full head of brown hair that's really very pretty.


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 28, 2004)

Long, full, brown hair, bushy eyebrows, deep, dark eyes, low-range voice.  Oooh, I KNEW there were reasons I liked Babylon 5 so much.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 28, 2004)

Dogbrain said:
			
		

> Long, full, brown hair, bushy eyebrows, deep, dark eyes, low-range voice.  Oooh, I KNEW there were reasons I liked Babylon 5 so much.





... Marcus?

-Hyp.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2004)

The ladiez...

1. Britney Spears (she got that boom boom)
2. Maria Sharapova (looks fine, can play tennis and has a million)
3. Third is split between Halle Berry, Monica Belluci, Anna Kournikova, Kate Beckinsale, Stacy Keibler (from the WWE), Mikkeline Kirkegaard (danish ice skater), Camilla Martin (badminton player), Winona Ryder, Ashanti, Christina Milian, Jenna Jameson (but only when she isn't totally porn'ed up), my girlfriend, Natalie Portman, Kylie Minogue, HRH princess Mary of Denmark, J. Lo and a whole lot of others...

The guyz... (according to the girlfriend)
1. Me
2. Brad Pitt
3. Jon Dahl Tomasson (soccer player)


----------



## Snoweel (Jul 28, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I'd say my two unusualler choices would be Kirsten Dunst, whose funny teeth are just so endearing




She's lovely isn't she? Wins bonus points for looking approachable.

Plus she looks positively *spectacular* in the rain...


----------



## s/LaSH (Jul 29, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> As I watch reruns of Sliders on Sci-fi: Kari Wuhrer




Have you played much Command And Conquer: Red Alert 2? She plays Tanya. Sadly for some people that are not me, there's no equivalent male eye candy in the game...


----------



## alleynbard (Jul 29, 2004)

Vin Diesel

Doesn't get much hotter than that!


----------



## James Heard (Jul 29, 2004)

Females: 
Audrey Hepburn
Natalie Portman
Claire Forlani

Males:
Me
Me
Ron Jeremy (because if there's anyone hotter than me, it's the guy with proof on video - LOTS of proof)


----------



## BOZ (Jul 29, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Claire Forlani




oh, yes.  very pretty lady.


----------



## kerakus (Jul 29, 2004)

My wife and I have a ten list...ten celebrities that we could...ahem...and not get in trouble for.  The list fluctuates of course, but the following are the current top three (both genders included because, well, just cause).

Females

Drew Barrymore (manages to avoid Hollywood anorexia and still be hot)
Angelina Jolie
Nicole Kidman (in her early roles, especially Far and Away...not so much anymore)
Um...quite a few that have already been mentioned...

Males

Jonny Depp (esp in Pirates of the Caribbean)
Orlando Bloom (only as Legolas)
Stuart Townsend (plays Lestat in Queen of the Damned and Dorian Grey in League of Extraordinary Gentlement)
Brad Pitt (in his earlier roles, Louis in Interview with the Vampire and in Legends of the Fall...not so much anymore)

Q


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 29, 2004)

kerakus said:
			
		

> ... the following are the current top three:
> 
> Jonny Depp
> Orlando Bloom
> ...




I hesitate to point out the obvious...

-Hyp.


----------



## hong (Jul 29, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I hesitate to point out the obvious...
> 
> -Hyp.



 ... that they're all girls?


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 29, 2004)

No, that all four of the top three had a role or cameo in LotR. Duh.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 29, 2004)

i thought it was they got their screen names from pop culture of the mid to late 70's.


----------



## two (Jul 29, 2004)

Anyone else find most "hot" actresses overrated, in that, well, they are generally pretty hot, but probably not any hotter than the girl that serves coffee down at the cafe, who makes your heart go boom boom when you ask for a latte -- they are simply better made up/glamorized/got designer clothing/boo-coup money/etc.

That might be a facet of "hottetude," the non-physical aspect such as money, wealth, clothing style, etc.  But I think it's extraneous, myself.

As for the physical itself, purely, any "1%" girl could be a glamorpuss, i.e. 1 in 100 girls is plenty "hot" to be considered "a hottie" particularly after being given star treatment by Hollywood.  The fun, I think, is spotting these hotties making your burrito, or sitting next to you in class, or going the other way on another bus as the bus you are in moves ahead and all you are given is a glance which, however, manages to be long enough (again, your heart goes boom boom).

You know?


----------



## Hida Bukkorosu (Jul 29, 2004)

i agree, hot actresses aren't any hotter than girls in real life.  but they serve as a useful point of reference when trying to describe the type of girls you find attractive.

i mean nobody else is gonna know what "that hot chick with the glasses who works at the FLGS" looks like, but everyone knows what celebrities look like.


----------



## fafhrd (Jul 29, 2004)

Hida Bukkorosu said:
			
		

> i mean nobody else is gonna know what "that hot chick with the glasses who works at the FLGS" looks like, but everyone knows what celebrities look like.




Never been to an FLGS before eh?


----------



## catdragon (Jul 29, 2004)

*What's a hottie?*

Earlier in the thread, like in the first three posts, it was said "who is a hopttie, and by that i mean someone that would leave you speechless if you met them?"  I paraphrase but you get the idea.

Now, as for mine.... let's see...

Elizabeth Hurley
Bridgette Fonda
Kathyrn Hepburn

Some that some of you might know....

Petra Verkaik
Dalene Kurtis
Wendy Hamilton 

And those that none of you know...

Vicki West
Laura Nixon
Laura Corthay

Heh, that should do for now.


----------



## SteelDraco (Jul 29, 2004)

fafhrd said:
			
		

> Never been to an FLGS before eh?



To be fair, the FLGS I work at is co-owned by a 'hot chick in glasses', and another one has worked there before.

It's a good thing.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 30, 2004)

*I can't belive I have been sucked into this...*

but I'm bored...

The most #1 "hottie" in my opinion is MojoGM.

But since you all have no idea what he looks like, and the trend seems to be celebrities...

Orlando Bloom (in Pirates...he looks way too much like my ex in LoTR)
Viggo Mortensen
Hugh Jackman
Johnny Depp (in Pirates)
And my "quasi-obscure" pick - the guy who play's Bruce on the Dead Zone back when he had longer hair
And my "rob the cradle pick" - The kid who plays Harry Potter is going to be quite handsome when he is older
And my "weird guy to be attracted to" picks would be :
The guy who plays Lister on Red Dwarf
Joel Hodgson
Humphrey Bogart
and Tony Blair

Brad Pitt just does not do it for me...blech.

Women I think are classy and pretty :
Nicole Kidman
Salma Hayek
Kiera Knightly
Audrey Hepburn
Lauren Bacall

I don't think skanky women are pretty at all.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Aug 1, 2004)

catdragon said:
			
		

> Petra Verkaik




O....M.....F.......G!!! YES HER! I dunno how I would *not* hump her legs if I met her.

I'd also add Isabelle Adjani on my list.


----------



## Snoweel (Aug 2, 2004)

Dieter Thembadier said:
			
		

> I don't think skanky women are pretty at all.




Most of them aren't but there's that truly special few that manage to be both skanky *and* pretty. eg. Brittney Spears.



			
				two said:
			
		

> As for the physical itself, purely, any "1%" girl could be a glamorpuss, i.e. 1 in 100 girls is plenty "hot" to be considered "a hottie" particularly after being given star treatment by Hollywood.  The fun, I think, is spotting these hotties making your burrito, or sitting next to you in class, or going the other way on another bus as the bus you are in moves ahead and all you are given is a glance which, however, manages to be long enough (again, your heart goes boom boom).
> 
> You know?




Yeah I *know* that your attitude is likely causing you a lot of frustration. You'd go a lot further in life if you remembered this: women wear makeup and perfume for one reason - because they're ugly and they stink.

And if you see a guy fawning over a woman, walk up and slap him. It's for his own good, not to mention hers - if guys spent more energy trying to be women's equals instead of putting them up on pedestals, the genders would have more realistic expectations of each other and would get along a lot better.

And this guy's super-duper-hot (beside the double chin and pasty skin), though I liked him better in 'Snoweel II: Return of teh Sexseh'.


----------



## Malin Genie (Aug 2, 2004)

Edward Norton (of Fight Club)
Christopher Walken (and no, I have no explanation...)
Audrey Tautou (I can't believe she's only been mentioned a couple of times so far)
Alicia Witt

I'll leave the third spot for each gender open in case anyone new catches my eye...


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Aug 2, 2004)

Patricia Tallman.
Patricia Tallman.
Patricia Tallman.

Keeps up the tradition of really hot female telepaths!


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Aug 2, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> No, that all four of the top three had a role or cameo in LotR. Duh.




You're not serious are you?  If so, where do Depp and Pitt appear in LotR?  And to remain on topic:



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Ron Jeremy (because if there's anyone hotter than me, it's the guy with proof on video - LOTS of proof)




I've never seen you and I know you're hotter than Ron Jeremy.  In fact, I know that everyone on these boards is hotter than Ron Jeremy.  You don't even have to see him naked to know this.  Take a look at Boondock Saints... my God, what a disgusting individual.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Aug 2, 2004)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> You're not serious are you?  If so, where do Depp and Pitt appear in LotR?  And to remain on topic:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen you and I know you're hotter than Ron Jeremy.  In fact, I know that everyone on these boards is hotter than Ron Jeremy.  You don't even have to see him naked to know this.  Take a look at Boondock Saints... my God, what a disgusting individual.



 Depp & Pitt are the goblin and the uruk-hai fighting over Frodo's equipment in RotK.

AR


----------



## qstor (Aug 2, 2004)

Uma Thurmon
Jannie Lindemuller.

Mike


----------



## DM_Jeff (Aug 2, 2004)

*Still Going?*

Jewel Staite
Milla Jovovich
Lucy Lawless

Honorable Mention:
Winona Ryder
Angelina Jolie

-DM Jeff


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Aug 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Depp & Pitt are the goblin and the uruk-hai fighting over Frodo's equipment in RotK.




Wow... Shagrat and Gorbag?!  Did they get credited for this?  I have to watch the movie again tonight...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Aug 2, 2004)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Wow... Shagrat and Gorbag?!  Did they get credited for this?  I have to watch the movie again tonight...



 (You know I'm joking right? And you are as well?)

I don't know what was the relation implied between those two (Depp n' Pitt).

AR


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Aug 2, 2004)

I most certainly did not know!  I can't be held accountable for my gullability.

And to get back on topic Shania Twain is a fox.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Depp & Pitt are the goblin and the uruk-hai fighting over Frodo's equipment in RotK.
> 
> AR




LOL!  i did not know that...    will have to look for that when it comes out on video (or is it already?  BOZ confused.)


Edit: grumbles at how easy it is to fool and be fooled.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 3, 2004)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> Patricia Tallman.
> 
> Keeps up the tradition of really hot female telepaths!




Plus she has the added advantage that she is _not Andrea Thompson_.

-Hyp.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 3, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Plus she has the added advantage that she is _not Andrea Thompson_.




Hey, I liked Andrea Thompson.

But Patricia Tallman is better.  She's also a stuntwoman, BTW.  I think B5 lost out on a lot of potential coolness by not taking advantage of that, but hey.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 3, 2004)

*Oh Man...*

I mean, I could spend my entire life thinking about this an still not come up with a complete list, hehehe... 

Also, I think knowing a person in real life makes them look even more attractive than when onscreen or in a picture. I mean, nothing beats meeting someone in the flesh (no pun intended, honestly). 

To be a little different, I thought I'd go for an older star, someone who was young and beautiful back in the day, namely, Diana Rigg when she was on The Avengers.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 3, 2004)

Elyse Luray on PBS's _History Detective._


----------



## Shadowdancer (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh man, this list could change daily. For today:

1. Nicole Kidman. I love tall, long-legged women, especially redheads.

2. Mira Sorvino. I love tall, long-legged women.

3. Maria Sharipova. I love tall, long-legged women.

4. Joan Severance. I love tall, long-legged women.

5. Kiran Chetry. I love tall, long-legged women.

Honorable mention: Meg Ryan, Bebe Neuwirth

As for men, well I can see why my wife goes ga-ga over the following:

1. Alex Rodriguez

2. Derek Jeter

3. Ricky Martin. I'm straight, and when "Livin' la Vida Loca" came out, _it _moved.  

4. Denzel Washington

5. Tom Cruise


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 3, 2004)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Hey, I liked Andrea Thompson.




Don't know what it is, but I can't stand her.  Sets my teeth on edge just by appearing on screen.

Olivia d'Abo does the same thing.



> But Patricia Tallman is better.  She's also a stuntwoman, BTW.




Huh!  Didn't know that.  Cool.

-Hyp.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> ...Sets my teeth on edge just by appearing on screen.
> 
> Olivia d'Abo does the same thing.




Could it be this...? 



_Bombaata?!_



_Bombaata?!_



_Bombaata?!_




_Bombaata?!_




_Bombaata?!_


----------



## Dogbrain (Aug 4, 2004)

DM_Jeff said:
			
		

> Winona Ryder





Never went for the thoroughly trashed-out drug addict look, myself.


----------



## CrusaderX (Aug 7, 2004)

catdragon said:
			
		

> Petra Verkaik




I've met her.  Sadly, she doesn't look all that hot in person, IMO.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 7, 2004)

i like Veronica Zemanova better.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 7, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i like Veronica Zemanova better.



Before or after surgery?


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Aug 7, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Before or after surgery?




So they are fake?


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Aug 8, 2004)

Josie Maran.
Josie Maran.
Josie Maran.

Did I mention Josie Maran?


----------



## BOZ (Aug 8, 2004)

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> So they are fake?




if they are, i have no idea what she looked like before.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Aug 8, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> if they are, i have no idea what she looked like before.




If they are fake, f*** it, she's still hot.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 8, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> if they are, i have no idea what she looked like before.



Smaller. Barely B.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 9, 2004)

*brane explodiates*  cannot process, cannot process


----------



## Thotas (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes indeed, Patricia Tallman has done stuntwork.  Most notably for many on these boards, I'm sure, is that she stepped in for Gates McFadden on Next Generation.

And to name three out of oh-so-many: Susan Ward, Tiffany Bolton, Lydie Denier.


----------



## Sado (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, hot topic.

Tina Wood and Laura Foy from G4TV (I guess G4TechTV now).  They're hot and they like video games. Great personalities too.

Tina Wood

Laura Foy

And pretty much every female on Buffy.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 9, 2004)

Only headshots?


----------



## KenM (Aug 9, 2004)

Sado said:
			
		

> Wow, hot topic.
> 
> Tina Wood and Laura Foy from G4TV (I guess G4TechTV now).  They're hot and they like video games. Great personalities too.
> 
> ...





  I think Ronnie lynn Reilly(SP?) is hotter then those two.

http://www.g4techtv.com/html/host.asp?host_key=27


----------



## Sado (Aug 9, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I think Ronnie lynn Reilly(SP?) is hotter then those two.
> 
> http://www.g4techtv.com/html/host.asp?host_key=27




Yeah, she was a babe. I was disappointed they got rid of her.  Pulse just isn't the same.

And don't forget Diane

Didn't realize we were picking both genders. My fiance isn't a gamer and doesn't hang out on geek message boards   , but I'll go with her favs:

Orlando Bloom
Jon Bon Jovi
Ed Burns (grudgingly have to agree on that one, he's dreamy    )


----------



## KenM (Aug 9, 2004)

Sado said:
			
		

> Yeah, she was a babe. I was disappointed they got rid of her.  Pulse just isn't the same.




  The got rid of her? When? That sucks. I had to get rid of my digital cable with G4 due to money problems.


----------



## Sado (Aug 9, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> The got rid of her? When? That sucks. I had to get rid of my digital cable with G4 due to money problems.




I don't know _why_, but they let her go when G4 merged with Tech TV.  They've got Kevin P from Arena co-hosting with Patrick on Pulse now. Go check out the G4 forums, there's at least a dozen threads on it in the Pulse section of the boards.


----------



## Sir Elton (Aug 11, 2004)

Lindsey Martin.

 She's hot, she's athletic, and I know her parents, her brother, her sister, and her brother-in-law.  She's not a professional model either.  But she's the real deal.

 She thinks Dungeons and Dragons is cool and she likes to talk to me.


----------



## Snoweel (Aug 11, 2004)

Lindsey Martin?

Hey, who *doesn't* love a woman who bats left and throws right?


----------



## Sir Elton (Aug 11, 2004)

Snoweel said:
			
		

> Lindsey Martin?
> 
> Hey, who *doesn't* love a woman who bats left and throws right?



 HAHAHAHAHAHA!

 Wrong Lindsey Martin.


----------



## Frost (Aug 22, 2004)

A hot chick with a bow.... who coudl ask for more?


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 22, 2004)

Frost said:
			
		

> A hot chick with a bow.... who coudl ask for more?



Didn't she pose for _Maxim_ or _FHM_?

Actually, I like her on-screen _7th Heaven_ blonde sister.


----------



## dreaded_beast (Aug 22, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Didn't she pose for _Maxim_ or _FHM_?




Yup, and it was a real nice issue.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 23, 2004)

Which magazine?


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 23, 2004)

Orlando Bloom
Johnny Deep
Vin Diesel

Milla Jovanich
Tiffani from the local Taco Bell


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Aug 23, 2004)

Gina Tores from cleopatra 2525?(wasn't cleopatra IIRC) and firefly, and also was cleopatra in Xena, tanks wife in the craptacular 2nd matrix movie, and I'm sure many other things.  Like I think I saw her in a CSI or something.  Any way she's totally hot.  I don't know how to link things so whatever pictures I found I can't show.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 23, 2004)

Shard O'Glase said:
			
		

> Gina Tores from cleopatra 2525?(wasn't cleopatra IIRC)




Torres.  She played Hel.

I remember showing up for work one morning... the stunt coordinator came into the makeup bus.

"Mark tells me you're pretty good with your flying kicks," he said.
"Not too bad," I replied.
"Can you throw a roundhouse, then a wheel kick with the other leg, in the same jump?"
"Sure."
"You'll be wearing these boots."
"... er."  (They were big, clunky, heavy boots.)
"And the wheel kick will have to be over the top of Gina's head."
[choke] "_She's five-foot-eleven!_"

Fortunately, that fight changed before I had to give it a go.  If it hadn't been for the boots, I might've been game.  But yikes!

-Hyp.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2004)

Couldn't pick just three...

*Alyssa Milano* (I don't mind the short hair, hell, she could shave it bald and I'd still dig her. But... I'm weird that way.)
*Masuimi Max* (goth/fetish model)
*Elisha Cuthbert* (The Girl Next Door, 24)
*Kate Beckinsale* (Kicks vampire and werewolf arse.)
*Avril Lavigne* (The best female artist to come out of my country since Lee Aaron.)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 23, 2004)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Couldn't pick just three...



OK, well now that Knightfall's blazed the trail and set the precedent for me, now I guess I can safely say I think Avril Lavigne's pretty good looking too.


----------



## barsoomcore (Aug 23, 2004)

Holy crap, Hyp -- you've worked with Gina Torres?

Holy crap. She's like, awesome. Isn't she? Tell me she's awesome. I need to hear it.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 23, 2004)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Avril Lavigne* (The best female artist to come out of my country since Lee Aaron.)



Doesn't Shania Twain come from Canada, too? I find her more sensual than Avril (though I have this secret fantasy that underneath her "skater girl" shirts & jeans she's wearing Victoria's Secret lingerie).


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 23, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Holy crap, Hyp -- you've worked with Gina Torres?




Yeah, on Hercules and Cleo.



> Holy crap. She's like, awesome. Isn't she? Tell me she's awesome. I need to hear it.




Oh, she's pretty awesome    Fairly down-to-earth, didn't come across as a look-at-me-I'm-a-star type.

I'm afraid I don't have many anecdotes, though - I didn't do all that much on Cleo... I was working more on Xena or Jack of All Trades at the time.

From memory, though, most of the boys were more fans of Vicki Pratt... 

-Hyp.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Aug 24, 2004)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Avril Lavigne* (The best female artist to come out of my country since Lee Aaron.)




Evil Lavigne is a rampaging succubus! She teleports around and flies in her video, and will lead to only death and destruction!

She's cute enough though, sure.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 26, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> (though I have this secret fantasy that underneath her "skater girl" shirts & jeans she's wearing Victoria's Secret lingerie).



 Are we trying to explodiate my brain again?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 26, 2004)

Ranger REG, now you've done and got that (delicious) image in mine head.  Thanks!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Doesn't Shania Twain come from Canada, too? I find her more sensual than Avril (though I have this secret fantasy that underneath her "skater girl" shirts & jeans she's wearing Victoria's Secret lingerie).




Shania... Meh.  :\ 

Avril in Victoria's Secret... mmmm.


----------



## Trainz (Aug 27, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Torres.  She played Hel.
> 
> I remember showing up for work one morning... the stunt coordinator came into the makeup bus.



 Waitaminute... she was in Firefly, no ?

 And... you're a STUNTMAN ?

 Did you do stuff in LOTR ?

 My admiration for the smurf just went up one notch.


 /fanboy


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 27, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Waitaminute... she was in Firefly, no ?




Yup, though that wasn't done here.



> And... you're a STUNTMAN ?




Former stuntman   Now I'm a programmer.



> Did you do stuff in LOTR ?




A very little bit - just some of the big battle scenes in the Final Alliance sequence at the start of FotR.  (Though, bizarrely, my name is in the stunt credits for the Two Towers Extended Edition, and nowhere in the FotR credits  )

A lot of our guys were working on LotR, but I spent most of that time working on Xena... (we couldn't _all_ leave... Xena needs someone to beat up  )

-Hyp.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 27, 2004)

I'll add three based on looks AND silky voices:

Des'ree
Lisa Stansfield
Sophie Ellis Baxtor


----------



## Trainz (Aug 27, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> A lot of our guys were working on LotR, but I spent most of that time working on Xena... (we couldn't _all_ leave... Xena needs someone to beat up  ) -Hyp.



 Mmmm... being beaten up by Lucy Lawless...


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 27, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Are we trying to explodiate my brain again?



Only if your brain is somewhere in or near the nether region.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 28, 2004)

well, it depends on which hea *eric's grandma smacks BOZ*


----------



## noeuphoria (Sep 9, 2004)

Arghhh... so many choices, but I'll go with girls I've had a thing for for a long time.

1).  Britney Spears (I know it's cliche, but.....)
2).  Katie Holmes
3).  Angelina Jolie


----------

